# where do you add hydraulic fluid to a john deere 450 dozer



## poppop1414

just inherited a jd 450b dozer and want to be sure I know where to add hydraulic fluid before I move it. It cranks but blade won't raise. Thanks!


----------



## pogobill

Sorry I can't help, but from what I understand the 350 needs to be filled through the dipstick hole. The 450 could be totally different.


----------



## RC Wells

The JD 450 through 450B dozer oil capacity is 6.4 US Gallons, and the oil reservoir is under the right hand arm rest, as you sit on the tractor. Most also have a sight glass for the hydraulic oil on the outside edge of the right hand arm rest. The top unbolts and flips back for access.

Here is a You Tube of the 450B, about 4 minutes in to the video he does a walk around and you will see the sight glass for the hydraulic oil on the outside of the right arm rest. [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8YgxiARN09o[/ame]

As far as the symptom of the blade not raising, once you verify the oil if full and not cloudy, it is a good idea to check the hydraulic filters. This time of the year a bit of moisture will freeze and prevent oil flow.

Your local John Deere dealer will have all the parts and access diagrams on microfiche, and most are very willing to copy them for their customers as long as you are specific as to which ones you need, and do not ask for the entire library.

They are a very good crawler, so enjoy!


----------



## poppop1414

Thank you! Got a lot to learn but I'm looking forward to it.


----------



## poppop1414

Got my inherited 450B rolling. The right steering lever doesn't turn the tractor in forward or reverse. Left one turns fine. Major problems?


----------



## cdunn

Means left steering clutches are not engaging or are slipping because of needing ajustment or more probably contaminated with oil from leaking seal. To remedy either situation you need a service manual since the procedure is somewhat lengthy and must be done in a specific order. Manuals can be obtained from John Deere web site for a fee. If you are new to JD Crawlers the manual will be invaluable for most any question that comes up. There is a website (JD Crawlers.com) that has a forum where there is loads of information available. "There is no such thing as a cheap crawler"


----------



## poppop1414

Thanks. I'll check out the website and get the service manual ordered.


----------

